# what meds are best to have on hand?



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

not only do i live in the boonies, i live in the boonies of the boonies. closest place to me for fish and supplies is over an hour away. my neighbors are raccoons, deer and the occasional stray cat.

are there any broad spectrum meds (safe for fish AND inverts) that i need to keep on hand *just in case*?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't keep any on hand. There are a few I suppose you could keep for a catch all.
Ich and External Parasite Treatments: General Cure
Aquarium Fish Medication: Ich Meds: Malachite Green from Kordon

Mind you, this stuff is best used in a QT, and not a DT.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes i would say for Bacterial infections:Melafix Mythelene blueMaracyn I and Maracyn II for external parasites : Clout,copper(with copper test kit),general cure and formalin For internal Prazipro and Bendazole are pretty good


----------

